# Lamictal and Prozac?



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

I was put on lamictal about 9 days ago and it did wonders for the first 6 days. Since my mood have taken a nose dive and I am incredibly depressed again. I was reading online the lamictal is one of the few drugs that has been shown to help dp. I also read that it is more effective when taken in combination with an ssri. Anyone been on lamictal and prozac or another ssri? I really need something additional for my depression.


----------



## platourchin (Sep 10, 2009)

1


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Anyone been on lamictal and prozac or another ssri? I really need something additional for my depression.


Lamictal + citalopram is a very common prescription for those with dp/dr. Many people on this forum are on such a combo, and it is even recommended by some physicians who specialize in treating people diagnosed with depersonalization disorder.

Your physician will have no problem adding an SSRI to your regimen.


----------



## kcjddd03 (Nov 21, 2009)

does this combo really work? i mean, i have taken ssri's and benzos together and sometimes felt like i was almost out of the dr state but not quite. do you know what i mean? i want to ask my doctor on the 9th about this med combo, if he has a damn clue of what i mean by dp/dr, i have been dr'ed for almost 18 years and only recently found out what it was. every dr. i went to in the past wanted to attribute it to anxiety. they claimed once the anxiety was treated the dp/dr would leave. it did to a certain extent but, it was still there 24/7. i would really love to try the med combo and see if it works ok.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

kcjddd03 said:


> does this combo really work?


The combo is one of the more effective treatments out there, but keep in mind that there is no set treatment for depersonalization disorder so whether or not this treatment will work for you cannot be predicted. SSRIs and benzos are great for treating comorbid depression and anxiety, so even if it doesn't get to the root of the problem, there's a good chance one's overall mental health can be improved.

You mention that you've been dr'ed for almost 18 years. Would you say you experience primarily derealization? or some ratio of derealization and depersonalization? I ask because I've recently noticed a trend (admittedly anecdotal) that people with derealization tend to find relief with lamictal more so than those with depersonalization.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Absentis said:


> tinyfairypeople said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone been on lamictal and prozac or another ssri? I really need something additional for my depression.
> ...


I've been thinking about it and wondering if an SSRI is a bad idea. Before dp I had been on and off prozac for the better part of like 10 years. I never had side effects and had been on like 40 mg before. Well since dp, I have responded horribly to prozac. I was on 20 mg which did nothing and when increased to 40 mg my dp/dr was magnified by 10. I have also tried taking effexor, buspar, and one other anxiety medication, all of which just made my dp much much worse. I'd be willing to give the Wellbutrin a try. Do you think that might be an effective combo since I haven't been tolerating ssri's? I know Wellbutrin is a dopamine reputake inhibitor.


----------



## kcjddd03 (Nov 21, 2009)

Absentis said:


> kcjddd03 said:
> 
> 
> > does this combo really work?
> ...


i experience derealization. i have experienced depersonalization on two occasions i know of. primarily it is derealization. i did not know what it was until recently. i also have ocd in the "pure o" form as they say. i have been to countless doctors and shrinks who blame it on anxiety, ocd, and panic disorder. i had my first panic attack at 15, i never experienced derealization then. mine was marijuana induced and gradually came about. it was there before i even experienced the ocd. and when the ocd is under control, i still experience it. i have stressed to them all these years that anxiety may play a part, especially when i have ocd spikes, and yes, it does get really bad when i have the spikes. but, i do not think it is all anxiety realted. when i am on meds, zoloft in particular, i think i am almost there i just need that extra bump. i have been in a spike rut for over two months now and it has been really bad. i have a dr's appt on the 9th and i am again going to stress this to him. this will be the 6th shrink i have visted in the last 15 years. i hope he is more educated then the last. thanks for your reply. sorry to be long winded here. just needing help.


----------



## platourchin (Sep 10, 2009)

1


----------

